# Bent Awning Roller Bar



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

We were out camping this weekend and pretty much rained the whole weekend. We put up our awning, had the corner down to allow for drainage. One corner up all the way, the other corner down about 3 holes from the top. Later in the day, we noticed that the awning had water pooled on top. DH went to put awning down to drain water. There was more on top that we had thought. Anyway....to make a long story short, the awning roller bent in the middle (more like bowed). We bought the extended warranty and it will be covered to get the bar replaced. Just wondering why we had this problem. Other campers in the campground had their awnings tipped the same amount we did and did not have the problem.

Anyone have this problem, any advice to avoid this again?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry about the trouble and good news on the warranty but I keep mine almost a foot off level when it's raining so I'll guess 10 holes difference.

Were you able to get it rolled back up being bowed?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do you use de-flappers? Keeping the fabric tight is critical in preventing the water from pooling, even with it sloped.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Do you use de-flappers? Keeping the fabric tight is critical in preventing the water from pooling, even with it sloped.


X2. We use these and they do a very good job of keeping the awning fabric taught.







I usually keep a difference of 5-6 holes between the high and low side.

Brad


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

we do use deflappers. In reading the replies, we probably did not have it sloped enough. There was another outback and they had their awning sloped the same amount that we did and didn't have deflappers on either. I guess just our bad luck. Next time it is raining we will definately put more slope on it. We are able to roll it back up. Will be calling the dealer tomorrow and get the part ordered. Took pics to send so hopefully will speed things up and not interfere with our camping plans. We plan to keep it rolled up until we get it replaced, just to be on the safe side. Will have to make sure we get a shady site until then.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

More slope is important, you never want any rain to puddle, same goes for snow. Deflappers won't solve that problem.

How bad is the bend? Besides the problem with rain, if you have a longer awning they can bend on their own too. Having one of these Awning Support


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a friendly word of advice....

when you provide a reason for your warranty information there is NO need for YOU to go into details about the fact that YOU are the reason that the awning bowed ... that YOU kept the awning open during a lengthy rainstorm, and that YOU did not take adequate measures to ensure that pooling did not occur.... I'm not trying to be rude -- i am just preparing you for what the warranty folks are thinking...

Otherwise YOU will be receiving a letter from the warranty folks saying YOUR trailer is not covered due to a "client created incident"...

I am going to bet you a dollar-to-a-donut that there is "something" in the instruction manual for the awning that states that the awning must be rolled up during rainshowers, etc etc...

SO - the less YOU tell them, the more likely it will be covered under warranty ...

Typically back in the day I use to recommend to folks that they simply take the issue into the dealer - point at whatever the problem is - and say - "Not working" ... if they asked how did it get bent, broken, damaged, etc just shrug your shuolders and say "Not working"... and repeat same phrase for any questions after that ...

WARRANTY COMPANIES are not your friend.... you are about to take good money out of their pockets -- they ARE going to look for a reason not to be seperated from their money... don't give it to them...

.02

But besides that -- if there is a chance of rain .. i keep one side all the way up .. and drop the other side by like 10 holes just to make sure that it all gets off as rapidly as possible...


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

called dealership this morning. they were NO help. Unfortunately we have been very disappointed in the follow up service we have received. They are always so rude. Anyway, they told us we needed to call, even though our paperwork says to call the dealership. We have our extended warranty through Xtra Ride (protective group).

Called them. Said it may or may not be covered. Take trailer to dealership and have them file a claim. So, called the dealership back and will send them pictures and a description of what happened. Thanks for the advice Ghosty, will say as little as possible and keep the rain details to a minimum.

I am attaching pictures. Am thinking that maybe we can fix this ourselves? The bow is slight, however when we roll in the awning it does roll in wobbly. Also one corner of the awning material is starting to come out.

We could try turning it in to our Travel trailer insurance, but we have a $500 deductible.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

MNoutbackers said:


> Anyone have this problem, any advice to avoid this again?


 I have found it necessary to have the upper extending bars tight when you have tha awning out. The wind can lift the awing and allow the fabric to become loose. If it is raining as well it has an opportunity to fill some and not pull the fabric tight once the wind drops down again.

I had to get up one morning to close the awning when a storm was coming through and the upper arm had slid several feet back on the one side and was beginning to collect water.

This why I alllways put the awning away when we leave or retire for the night.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

What about the new automatic awnings? I have looked through my manual and either I'm messed up in the head or it was not included. I would like to know how to let down a side in the event of rain. Honestly, I usually just roll it back up at night or if we're gone for a while, but we have alot of gear we usually like to keep out and keep from getting wet (chairs, ice chests, tables, etc).

Just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

MNoutbackers said:


> called dealership this morning. they were NO help. Unfortunately we have been very disappointed in the follow up service we have received. They are always so rude. Anyway, they told us we needed to call, even though our paperwork says to call the dealership. We have our extended warranty through Xtra Ride (protective group).
> 
> Called them. Said it may or may not be covered. Take trailer to dealership and have them file a claim. So, called the dealership back and will send them pictures and a description of what happened. Thanks for the advice Ghosty, will say as little as possible and keep the rain details to a minimum.
> 
> ...


So, our warranty will not cover our stupidity, imagine that.

DH is going to try and fix this himself. If you look at the pictures, the bend is very slight. awning will roll in, but wobbly. Any suggestions or has anyone else encountered this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No real advice but just good luck. It does not look too bad so I think your DH will be able to improve it.

Just one warning. Do it in place with everything still connected, do not remove the end caps without detailed instructions, you can lose a finger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MNoutbackers said:


> awning will roll in, but wobbly


You can add some awning straps to help secure the arms. That might help with some of the wobbling. Secure these about 1/2 way up the awning support arms.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

> This why I alllways put the awning away when we leave or retire for the night.


X2

The DW and neighbours at the park think that I am a bit over protective, however it is better to be safe than have to buy a new one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Holmes On The Road said:


> .... it is better to be safe than have to buy a new one.


Well...the new awning could come attached to a NEW Outback.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me 2 yrs ago in Alabama when it started raining during the night. I didn't wake up in time to roll up the awning. I called my insurance company the next morning (Geico) and they sent an adjuster out within a couple of hours and he OKed the claim on the spot. I was able to close the awning and when I got home I had the repair done and the dealer sent the bill to Geico. NO problem. Minus the $50 deductible obviously.
Bob


----------

